# Best time to catch sucker in Missouri?



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

When is the best time to fish for sucker in south central Missouri? Everyone says they are delicious if prepared right. I'd like to try to can some.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I just speared some yesterday in MN. They were spawned out and I think our runs happened about 3 weeks ago. I would think yours were done maybe a month before ours.

When the water warms up enough I'm going to take my snorkeling gear and head down to the river to spear enough to can. They let you float right over top of them and don't move unless you try to touch them.

I heard about a guy who caught a bunch this spring using corn on a hook.

Our white suckers are done but the redhorse suckers will spawn in a few weeks. You're may be spawning now.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

We catch quite a few every year fishing worms on bottom in slack water while chasing cats. Theyre good smoked too.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Best time is Gigging at night in the Winter but you can catch them with Rod and Reel using Worms on the Bottom.

We always Scale,Fillet them,then score the meat 1/8-1/4 inch not through the skin then Deep Fry.They are great eating.

big rockpile


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Same here Rock, scorem just like carp for fish frys.


----------



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

I went to a fund raiser at the local firehouse, a few years ago, that served catfish and sucker. They must not have know about scoring the suckers, because there were so many bones I couldn't eat them. 

Thanks for the advice on catching and cooking suckers. I can't wait to try it!


----------

